# Getting good results with NSI probiotic



## buddy51 (Jun 11, 2004)

After about 3 weeks of taking these, my symptoms have relieved considerably, although I can still have bouts of D set off by certain foods.The product is Probiotic 15/35 from Nutraceutical Sciences Institute, sold at www.vitacost.com15 is the number of active cultures, and they claim 35 billion CFU in each two capsules.that is about as potent as any product I am aware of. I have had nothing but good service from Vitacost, and I think that NSI products offer a particularly good value and quality vs. store brand names.I have tried other probiotic products before and they all seemed to be ineffective. I am keeping my bottle in the fridge, despite it saying refrigiration is not needed.So if you have also tried probiotics and did not seem to get results, you might want to consider trying these. Best wishes.Ron


----------

